# محاضرات قيمة في العلوم الميكانيكية



## أسامة الحلبي (19 أغسطس 2011)

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته ...

هذه مجموعة كبيرة ومتنوعة من المحاضرات القيمة الشاملة للعديد من الاختصاصات الميكانيكية بصيغة pdf من موقع متخصص بمنح الشهادات العليا (عن بعد) وهذا رابط الموقع:

http://www.pdhengineer.com/

وقمت بوضع روابط مباشرة للكتب للتسهيل على الزملاء الراغبين بتحميل الكتب, فلا تنسونا من الدعاء:



*Acoustics*

An Introduction to Noise Control in Buildings

An Introduction to the Fundamentals of Acoustics



* Air Compression*

Compressed Air Energy Efficiency

Compressed Air System Basics


Compressed Air System Design, Operating and Maintenance Tips

Compressors and Compressed Air Systems



*Chemical/Process*

An Introduction to Mass Balance Calculations with Algae-to-Fuel Unit Process Examples

Ins and Outs of Chemical Process Engineering


Safety-Reliability-Risk Assessment: Failure Modes and Effects Analysis (FMEA)


Safety-Reliability-Risk Assessment: Preliminary Hazard Analysis
​


----------



## أسامة الحلبي (19 أغسطس 2011)

*Fire Protection
*


An Introduction To Fire Protection Engineering For Buildings


Combustion Dust in Industry



Explosives Safety



Fire Protection Fundamentals



Fire Protection of Confinement Ventilation Systems



Firefighting and Fire Prevention



Hydraulic Design of Fire Water Sprinkler Systems Containing Typical Branch Lines



Overview of Portable Fire Extinguishers



Room Fires Positive Ventilation



Smoke Control - Elevator Lobbies



Smoke Movement





*Fluid Dynamics
*


Practicing the Science of Computational Fluid Dynamics

​


----------



## أسامة الحلبي (19 أغسطس 2011)

*General*


Backflow Prevention in Chemigation of Pesticides



EPA Definitions Mechanical



Seismic Restraints for Mechanical Equipment






*Heat Transfer
*


Heat Exchanger Applications



Heat Exchanger Fundamentals



Heat Transfer Fundamentals



Overview of Insulation Materials



Overview of Refractories



Waste Heat Reduction and Recovery
​


----------



## أسامة الحلبي (19 أغسطس 2011)

*Hydraulic Power
*


Fluid Power Part 1 Hydraulic Principles



Fluid Power (Part 2) - Hydraulic Power Units



Fluid Power (Part 3) - Hydraulic Components





*Mechanical Engineering Courses
*


Ball Bearing Design and Application



Ball Bearing Fundamentals



Principles and Use of Ball and Roller Bearings



Principles and Use of Gears, Shafts, and Bearings
​


----------



## أسامة الحلبي (19 أغسطس 2011)

*Piping Systems
*


Fluid Flow Fundamentals



Pipe Selection and Friction Loss Calculation



Pipe Support Systems



Pneumatic Conveying Systems



Pressure Vessel Chemical Cracking



Process Piping - Part 1 - General Piping Design



Process Piping Part 2 - Metallic Piping Systems



Process Piping Part 3 - Non-Metallic Piping Systems



Process Piping Part 4 - Corrosion Protection and Lining of Piping Systems



Process Piping Part 5 - Process Valves



Process Piping Part 6 - Ancillary Equipment



Seismic Restraints for Duct and Pipe



Valve Fundamentals


Valves




*Process Equipment
*


Agitators and Mixers



Cooling Towers



Energy Efficiency Improvements in Process Heating Equipment



When Its Drying Time Again

​


----------



## أسامة الحلبي (19 أغسطس 2011)

*Rotating Equipment*


Agitator Design Principles for Pharmaceutical and Biotechnology Applications



Combined Heat and Power (CHP) Systems Guidelines



Introduction to CHP Technologies



Air and Gas Compressors



Theory and Application of Reciprocating Compressors



Diesel Cycle Ideal vs Real Operation Analysis



Otto Cycle Ideal vs Real Operation Analysis



Industrial Heat Pumps



Heat Pump Systems

​


----------



## أسامة الحلبي (19 أغسطس 2011)

*Pumps*


Centrifugal and Positive Displacement Pumps Fundamentals



Centrifugal Pump Analysis



Centrifugal Pumps



Good Practice in Suction Piping Design - Avoiding Hydraulic Noise



Methods for Reducing Pump Energy Losses



Pumping Stations



Pumping System Performance Improvements


Pumps


Pumps - Types and Selection



Pump Suction Characteristics



Survey of Pump Energy Savings



Variable Speed Pumping

​


----------



## أسامة الحلبي (19 أغسطس 2011)

*Rotating Equipment - Recycled Energy*


Clean Energy Technologies





*Turbines*


Advanced Brayton Cycle (Gas Turbine) for Power Application and Combustion Analysis



Brayton Cycle (Gas Turbine) Ideal vs Real Operation for Power Application Analysis



Brayton Cycle (Gas Turbine) Ideal vs Real Operation for Propulsion Application Analysis



Combustion Turbine Power Plants



Gas Turbine Performance Enhancements



Industrial Gas Turbine Performance Engineering



Steam Turbines



Thermodynamics of Cogeneration
​


----------



## أسامة الحلبي (19 أغسطس 2011)

*Vibration*

Vibration Isolation Optimization






*Steam Systems
*


Advanced Boiler Cycles



Boiler Fuels and Emissions



Boiler Types and Applications



Calculating the True Cost of Steam



Improving Energy Efficiency of Boiler Systems



Orifice Plate Steam Traps vs. Conventional Traps



Overview of Steam Traps



Steam Efficiency Improvements - Distribution and End Users



Steam Efficiency Improvements - Generation



Steam System Surveying for Energy and Efficiency Improvements

​


----------



## أسامة الحلبي (19 أغسطس 2011)

*Thermodynamics*


Advanced Compressible Flow Components Analysis



Advanced Power Cycle Components/Processes Analysis



Carnot Cycle Analysis



Compressible Flow Components Ideal vs Real Operation Analysis



Evaporation and Condensation



Power Cycle Components/Processes Ideal vs Real Operation Analysis

​


----------



## الذهين (20 أغسطس 2011)

واو الله يبارك فيك هذا مراجع الله يوفقك كثر الله خيرك


----------



## Madreed (20 أغسطس 2011)

حقا انها قيمة ولك جزيل الشكر أخي الكريم


----------



## أسامة الحلبي (21 أغسطس 2011)

مشكورين على الردود


----------



## أسامة الحلبي (6 سبتمبر 2011)

للرفع ... نظراً لأهمية الكتب


----------



## المهندس250 (21 سبتمبر 2011)

جزااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااك اللـــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــه خيــــــــــــــــــــــــرا:56:


----------



## ME.Fares (21 سبتمبر 2011)

يعطيك العافيه

أتمنى تثبيت الموضوع


----------



## أسامة الحلبي (25 سبتمبر 2011)

المهندس250 قال:


> جزااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااك اللـــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــه خيــــــــــــــــــــــــرا:56:



شكراً أخي ... ولكم مثل ما قلتم



me.fares قال:


> يعطيك العافيه
> 
> أتمنى تثبيت الموضوع



الله يعافيك ... وأنا كذلك أتمنى تثبيته :34:


----------



## شكرى محمد نورى (26 سبتمبر 2011)

الف شكر .

قمت بعمل رائع تحسد عليه ! 

تسلم لنا و جزاك الله خير جزاء ..

مع التقدير .

البغدادي


----------



## mohand07 (15 نوفمبر 2011)

اريدمراجع لمحركات الاحتراق الداخلي الترددية


----------



## cafu_baghdad (15 نوفمبر 2011)

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاتة ارجو من جميع المهندسين الميكانيك ان يزودوني بجميع مقاسات القطر الخارجي والداخلي مع رقم ball bearing . وشكراً لكم ارجو المساعدة


----------



## MECH.ENG.88 (15 نوفمبر 2011)

والله محاضرات جميلة وتستحق الشكر والثناء الجميل الذي مهما قيل عنها وعن صاحبها لا تعبر عن مدى فائدتها لنا .. احسنت ونتمنى تثبيت الموضوع ونتمنى كذلك المشاركات الفعالة منك اكثر .. تحياتي


----------



## obied allah (15 نوفمبر 2011)

جزاك الله خيرا والله محاضرات جميلة جدا


----------



## عرب بايت (21 نوفمبر 2011)

كتب قيمة وياريت فد كتاب على مركز المساحات السنترويد


----------



## عمراياد (22 نوفمبر 2011)

شكرااا جزيلا وبارك الله بك


----------



## أسامة الحلبي (25 يناير 2012)

أشكر الجميع على الردود​


----------



## 3mad 3li (25 يناير 2012)

جزاك الله كل خير


----------



## دكتور صبرى سعيد (25 يناير 2012)

الشكر هو اقل واجب ياسيدي المهندس اسامة الحلبي


----------



## HMS (26 يناير 2012)

*بارك الله فيك ..*


----------



## nofal (9 فبراير 2012)

جزاك الله خيرا .


----------



## رضا الشاهد (15 فبراير 2012)

جزاك الله كل خير عمل رائع


----------



## zanitty (20 يونيو 2012)

صاحب هذا الموضوع فى الاسر فرج الله كربه و كرب كل حبيس
الموضوع للرفع حتى يراه اكبر قدر من الاعضاء فيكون صدقه جاريه له 

اللهم فك اسره


----------



## ابراهيم ناظم (20 يونيو 2012)

رائع رائع احسنت وبارك الله بك


----------



## hamzawey92 (8 أغسطس 2012)

thanks


----------



## I love Iraq (28 أغسطس 2012)

لا اعرف كيف اشكرك _ بارك الله فيك وجعله في ميزان حسناتك


----------



## عمراياد (31 أغسطس 2012)

بارك الله بك


----------



## ama2828 (30 أكتوبر 2012)

الله يبارك فيك ويفك أسرك يارب يا كريم


----------



## ahmedjassim (1 نوفمبر 2012)

نسأل الباري ان يرحمك ويوفقك ويرزقك الجنة استفدنا من جهودك القيمة مشكوررررررررر


----------



## ابو ميدو2006 (2 نوفمبر 2012)

ملفات رائعة فلك كل الشكر والله معك


----------



## ME2011 (29 سبتمبر 2014)

أتمنى من الإخوة الأعضاء الذين لديهم الملفات أن يقوموا برفعها للأهمية ، حيث الملفات على الموقع الرئيسي أصبحت مدفوعة.


----------

